
Show HN: Chromely – Lightweight Alternative to Electron for .NET and .NET Core - mattkol
This is introducing Chromely.<p>Chromely is a lightweight .NET&#x2F;.NET Core HTML5 Chromium desktop framework alternative to Electron.NET, Electron for .NET&#x2F;.NET Core developers.<p>Chromely builds HTML5 desktops without WinForms or WPF. Chromely is based on CEF&#x27;s Xilium.CefGlue and CefSharp using thin Windows and Linux native GUI API as chromium hosts.<p>With Chromely, you can build SPA&#x27;s HTML5 desktop apps- using Angular, React, Vue or similar - without Node&#x2F;NPM.<p>For more info please go to - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mattkol&#x2F;Chromely" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mattkol&#x2F;Chromely</a>
======
O_H_E
Someone was just asking for something like this today.

Happy to see people caring about performance

